# Toms peps oof dats V SRC



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I*ve just started my ipam and Mod grf1 from src, prior to that used labpe and eu pharmacies but now im hearing about "Toms" peptides from Dats site.*

*
Ive just joined the site so waiting to be confirmed before i can look into there posts.*

*
*

*
Has anyone tried both, SRC had a good rep for quality so are Toms the same or better, Has the quality of SRC declined recently?*

*
Also is there a site that sells Toms peptides and how do I get to it if I decide to buy from there next?*


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't think he sells on there anymore.

PScarb used to use them (I think) but moved to SRC when 'Tom' stopped.

I joined up trying to find it as well.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Mitch6689 said:


> I don't think he sells on there anymore.
> 
> PScarb used to use them (I think) but moved to SRC when 'Tom' stopped.
> 
> I joined up trying to find it as well.


Am not sure but im fairly certain its the other way round from what ive herd :confused1:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Bump !


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Am not sure but im fairly certain its the other way round from what ive herd :confused1:


Ah really! From what I've read Toms were good and cheaper than SRC.

If you find out how it's working atm then post back in here or PM me as I'd be interested in Toms.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Mitch6689 said:


> Ah really! From what I've read Toms were good and cheaper than SRC.
> 
> If you find out how it's working atm then post back in here or PM me as I'd be interested in Toms.


Ive had an email with Toms prices and i think they are slightly cheaper, BUT I have to say SRC shipping and customer service was exceptional so Im split.

I think both will be g2g and just personal preference personally


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Ive had an email with Toms prices and i think they are slightly cheaper, BUT I have to say SRC shipping and customer service was exceptional so Im split.
> 
> I think both will be g2g and just personal preference personally


I am trying to find this out right now----spooky to see this thread mate!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Ive had an email with Toms prices and i think they are slightly cheaper, BUT I have to say SRC shipping and customer service was exceptional so Im split.
> 
> I think both will be g2g and just personal preference personally


Where from too?I cannee find it?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Where from too?I cannee find it?


Let me know what you find out.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I am trying to find this out right now----spooky to see this thread mate!


Where was price list from:confused1:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Where was price list from:confused1:


Sorry mate didnt understand the question lol, I got it forwarded from a member on here


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Tom stopped peps(original supplier on Dats),then SRC were on DATs board when Tom stopped.

Now it appears Tom is selling peps on DATs board again


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I*ve just started my ipam and Mod grf1 from src, prior to that used labpe and eu pharmacies but now im hearing about "Toms" peptides from Dats site.*
> 
> *
> Ive just joined the site so waiting to be confirmed before i can look into there posts.*
> ...


Tom was the original source for peptides for Dat's board he stopped though last October/November i think, SRC replaced him as the one source that Dat recommended (this was mainly because they sourced from America and did independent testing) i have used both and in my opinion Tom's are better i could not use the GHRP at saturation dose as i got progesterone so had to lower the dose to half......i have a freezer full of GRF and GHRP fom SRC and will continue to use them up as i rate them nothing has changed there, But i will now go back to Tom as i feel his peptides are the best.......this is just my take on the 2 others need to make up there own mind but you cannot just order from Tom you have to be a member of the forum and be approved.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

xpower said:


> Tom stopped peps(original supplier on Dats),then SRC were on DATs board when Tom stopped.
> 
> Now it appears Tom is selling peps on DATs board again


yeh thats how i uderstand it too mate, wonder what if the difference is in the 2.

Im guessing there both good places to go


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Tom was the original source for peptides for Dat's board he stopped though last October/November i think, SRC replaced him as the one source that Dat recommended (this was mainly because they sourced from America and did independent testing) i have used both and in my opinion Tom's are better i could not use the GHRP at saturation dose as i got progesterone so had to lower the dose to half......i have a freezer full of GRF and GHRP fom SRC and will continue to use them up as i rate them nothing has changed there, But i will now go back to Tom as i feel his peptides are the best.......this is just my take on the 2 others need to make up there own mind but you cannot just order from Tom you have to be a member of the forum and be approved.


Thanks paul and ive requested to be a member of dats site just waiting to be approved, I have about 5 weeks of src left then think i mint try toms if i get the chance


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Thanks paul and ive requested to be a member of dats site just waiting to be approved, I have about 5 weeks of src left then think i mint try toms if i get the chance


it is a good idea to try them mate and compare, i am going to order some IPAM and MGF as i am constructing a cycle using high doses of MGF....


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Tom was the original source for peptides for Dat's board he stopped though last October/November i think, SRC replaced him as the one source that Dat recommended (this was mainly because they sourced from America and did independent testing) i have used both and in my opinion Tom's are better i could not use the GHRP at saturation dose as i got progesterone so had to lower the dose to half......i have a freezer full of GRF and GHRP fom SRC and will continue to use them up as i rate them nothing has changed there, But i will now go back to Tom as i feel his peptides are the best.......this is just my take on the 2 others need to make up there own mind but you cannot just order from Tom you have to be a member of the forum and be approved.


Ill probably get the Mod GRF129 and ipam.

I think im right in saying if i use ipam over ghrp then progestarone shouldnt be a problem ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Ill probably get the Mod GRF129 and ipam.
> 
> I think im right in saying if i use ipam over ghrp then progestarone shouldnt be a problem ?


yes IPAM is a 3rd generation GHRP it creates a pulse equal to GHRP-6 (less than GHRP-2) but with no sides at all...and it is great for sleep


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Ive had an email with Toms prices and i think they are slightly cheaper, BUT I have to say SRC shipping and customer service was exceptional so Im split.
> 
> I think both will be g2g and just personal preference personally


Can you post up the price list mate?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

dusher said:


> Can you post up the price list mate?


Not sure im allowed, ill let paul direct me on that one.

I will give toms a try off the back of what paul has just said, just need to be confirmed now by the site and ive forgotton my pass word already lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> yes IPAM is a 3rd generation GHRP it creates a pulse equal to GHRP-6 (less than GHRP-2) but with no sides at all...and it is great for sleep


Paul what signs did you get for high progesterone level indication?Tired/weak?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dusher said:


> Can you post up the price list mate?


not allowed to do this as there are restrictions when ordering from Tom.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

biglbs said:


> Paul what signs did you get for high progesterone level indication?Tired/weak?


i got progesterone Gyno mate....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> i got progesterone Gyno mate....


Which pep caused that Paul ?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Which pep caused that Paul ?


He said a few posts back, it was ghrp mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> He said a few posts back, it was ghrp mate


2 or 6 ?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I now have the priverlidge to be part of dats site and doing some great reaserch on thes peptides, Im going to try toms peptides once my src ones are used up.

It wont be for another 5 weeks or so but ill update this when ive had chance to try them 

@paul, thanks for the point in direction :beer:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tassotti said:


> 2 or 6 ?


it was 2 not a surprise really as GHRP-2 is the most sloppy of all the GHRP's


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i got progesterone Gyno mate....


Who would have thought it could do that,do you understand the logic mate? :confused1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

biglbs said:


> Who would have thought it could do that,do you understand the logic mate? :confused1:


Well synthetic GH can cause gyno so I was not surprised but did take me a week or so to work it out as I never get gyno unless I use MethylTren at highish doses, I lowered the dose and it went within a few days......never had the problem since.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Well synthetic GH can cause gyno so I was not surprised but did take me a week or so to work it out as I never get gyno unless I use MethylTren at highish doses, I lowered the dose and it went within a few days......never had the problem since.


These peps seem to have lowered my Bp mate,i have been on Dat's site again reading and it seems they are being researched in cardio circles,it seems a lower dose is good for physical repair,higher for fat loss.great reading.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate and he just posted data to show that GHRH is more effective at night so a lower dose can be used......


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> yes mate and he just posted data to show that GHRH is more effective at night so a lower dose can be used......


I saw that

I have had some issues lately--now ok except for a stenosis that is mild,i believe peps have helped--bp was 160/95 now it is 130/85--about six weeks!

Time to crack on with trt and training now!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

That is great to hear mate....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> That is great to hear mate....


You are to thank for my Interest in peps Paul,thank you,repped


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just ordered some peps of Tom so I can see if or what any difference is then ill update to close the thread


----------



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

Can some one forward me the link to DATS site so i could do some research please as i see everyone is talking about this site 

Currently on SRC Mod Grf and Ghrp2 so may give Toms a go and see if i notice any difference


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

http://www.datbtrue.co.uk/


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just to update again, ive been on toms peptides for 12 weeks now and I can safley say they feel stronger than SRC although SRC was still good.

The only thing ive noticed after 12 weeks of 3 x ed jabs plus 3 x ed hgh jabs that im getting like little notches, ball like things in my abbs, can be quite sore sometimes.

It will be interesting to see if these go once i stop in another few weeks


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Just to update again, ive been on toms peptides for 12 weeks now and I can safley say they feel stronger than SRC although SRC was still good.
> 
> The only thing ive noticed after 12 weeks of 3 x ed jabs plus 3 x ed hgh jabs that im getting like little notches, ball like things in my abbs, can be quite sore sometimes.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if these go once i stop in another few weeks


Good to hear as im thinking of ordering some of toms peps.

Are all your jabs in the ab area?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Mark2021 said:


> Good to hear as im thinking of ordering some of toms peps.
> 
> Are all your jabs in the ab area?


yeh mate thats why i think the lumps n bumps are coming, its like 42 jabs a week sub q to the abbs ;(, gone from 21%bf to 13.3 in 11 weeks though along with strict diet obviously


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Just to update again, ive been on toms peptides for 12 weeks now and I can safley say they feel stronger than SRC although SRC was still good.
> 
> The only thing ive noticed after 12 weeks of 3 x ed jabs plus 3 x ed hgh jabs that im getting like little notches, ball like things in my abbs, can be quite sore sometimes.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if these go once i stop in another few weeks


Yea used to get the little bumps on jab site. If I pressed on them they'd usually go in a few hours.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Yea used to get the little bumps on jab site. If I pressed on them they'd usually go in a few hours.


Iv found the lower the fat has gone the harder it is to pinch enough skin to inject, thats when the lumps started


----------



## richyd (Dec 9, 2009)

Im no expert but any reason why you dont jab intra muscular mate? Ive just started using toms ghrp 2 and mod gf, ive found after i jab i feel like ive done slin, hungry, groggy, tired, lethargic is this the norm?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jab IM mate no reason not to....


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> jab IM mate no reason not to....


Ive only got 2 weeks left but ill give it a try,hgh aswel or just peptides?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

both mate


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

If your getting hard lumps in one area from frequent pinning, try rotating sites to the quads..

You can pinch skin and do it or just jab straight in IM..personally when I took peps I just pinned IM in the quads after my ab fat started to get a few hard spots..


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Goldigger said:


> If your getting hard lumps in one area from frequent pinning, try rotating sites to the quads..
> 
> You can pinch skin and do it or just jab straight in IM..personally when I took peps I just pinned IM in the quads after my ab fat started to get a few hard spots..


:thumbup1:Thats what ive been doin the last few days mate, quad IM and its much better, my stomach looks nice and flat again now too


----------

